# Best head unit to use with a HLCD system ?



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

Good evening everyone.

I have a install in the planning stages that consist of the following.
Front Stage
USD Audio A-700 waveguides ( already have )
Illusion Audio C8, 8 inch mid/basses ( already have )

For subs I haven't decided on yet, but I'm looking at possibly these.
four Illusion audio Carbon C12 XL 12 inch subs.
Or 
four Illusion Audio Carbon C12 12 inch subs

Amps
Not sure which zapco amps yet.
Any suggestions what Zapco amps would work good with this setup ?

What is a good quality head unit to use with this setup ?

Pioneer P99RS ?

Or something else ?

Thank you


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

p99 would be awesome

I would like to note that those c8's are way too inefficient to pair with horns


----------



## ZapcoTravis (Feb 24, 2014)

edzyy said:


> p99 would be awesome
> 
> I would like to note that those c8's are way too inefficient to pair with horns


Thank you.

I have been talking with Eric Holdaway at USD Audio/Speaker Works and he said he could build me a set of JBL LE8 to go with my waveguides which I know nothing about the JBL LE8 speaker.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The LE8 is a home/pro audio driver. You may want to look into the JBL 2118H if you are going to run an 8" mid. 

As for head units, I've used the P99 with horns. It was great. I personally prefer the H701 processor from Alpine as it gives you a few more options, but that is just my preference. What you're looking for ultimately is something with a lot of tuning capability/flexibility. A solid EQ, something with quite a few xover points to choose from, ability to control phase from the HU if possible, etc.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm using my phone lol

Here's my layout:

head unit : my phone or iPad
processing : miniDSP
amplification : a 400w x 2 Tripath amp
tweeters : Celestion CDX1-1425 on Pyle PH714s horns ($21  )
midranges : dual Dayton ND91 on Pyle PH714s
sub : an Alpine Type S in a front loaded horn

details here* and here**

* Edge of No Control - diyAudio
** http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2045857-post53.html


----------

